# Manicure etc.



## BV_LC_poodle

Inspired by Mousse's recent post, I think it may be fun to see your manicure and your BV bags. Does your nail color decide which bag you carry/not carry that day? 

Tell us your nail polish brand/color as well as the color/style of your BV bag. 

Here I am with my Banane Pillow.  I have the Shellac Dark Dahlia and Shellac Silver on for almost 2 full weeks already.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Interesting thread BV_LC, and I enjoy the look of your accent manicure. 
I am a nail polish fiend and collect them. I usually don't match my polishes to my clothes nor bags and nor do I go with seasons (plus my country is hot and humid year round). Looking forward to seeing more posts.


----------



## Mousse

Today I had the best mani / pedi from my favorite manicurist in Los Altos, CA. If you live in the Silicon Valley, PM me and I will share her name and salon. I usually have a purple tone polish on my toes ranging from a true royal purple like Violet, to a blue tone like Anemone to a pink tone like Mona Lisa. Purple works so well with my skin tone. I wear a very light pink polish on my fingers because my frequent biz travel and schlepping of bags wreaks havoc with my hands. I am now very fond of CNDCs Vinylux that almost wears like a shellac and will last almost 2 weeks if I recoat with CNDCs top coat after 7 days. Today my mani was CNDCs Negligee and my pedi was my new Chanel Lavanda.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Very pretty colors. I need to check out the vinylux next time. I have seen it at my nail salon but didn't bother to ask what is new about it.


----------



## annie9999

i do a lot of yoga and am very fussy about my manicure so i usually don't do polish and when i do it's clear. so no problem with my bag choices.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> Today my mani was CNDCs Negligee and my pedi was my new Chanel Lavanda]



My favourite color is purple and find purple polish very eye catching and yet easy to wear. I need to check out that Chanel Lavanda. It looks glorious!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I per se don't match my nail polish to my bags.. I wear classic red, dark blood reds &
now that it is getting warmer, an opaque nude.

The colors just seem to work with my bags & my look in general..


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I tried out the CND Vinylux weekly polish instead of their shellac. Works pretty good.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I tried out the CND Vinylux weekly polish.



Beautiful mani. CND is one of my favourite brands. The formula and wear is brilliant.


----------



## Phiomega

Such a coincidence... I happened to take pic of my BV Campana Atlantic with my sunny yellow nails and G-shock...


How do you like it?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Such a coincidence... I happened to take pic of my BV Campana Atlantic with my sunny yellow nails and G-shock...
> 
> View attachment 2996615
> 
> 
> How do you like it?




Nice! Now I'm curious to see your outfit [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nice! Now I'm curious to see your outfit [emoji5]&#65039;


Haha... Not as exciting, it was white T-shirt and bright blue short... I wanted the bag and the yellow nail/watch to standout....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Haha... Not as exciting, it was white T-shirt and bright blue short... I wanted the bag and the yellow nail/watch to standout....




Very summery.  You have great taste and fashion sense to not making the whole outfit too busy.

Enjoy your bag. 

P.s.  Now I should consider yellow nail polish too.


----------



## V0N1B2

Quetsche Cervo and Essie's Merino Cool.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Quetsche Cervo and Essie's Merino Cool.


My eyes!  I'm blinded!

OH - the POLISH, yes.  Very nice!!! Perfect match!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Quetsche Cervo and Essie's Merino Cool.



I really love Quetsche in the Cervo. It just looks so.... understated, for lack of a better term. Like Audrey Hepburn sipping coffee in a quaint cafe. So chic and I love how that polish looks on you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Inspired by Mousse's recent post, I think it may be fun to see your manicure and your BV bags. Does your nail color decide which bag you carry/not carry that day?
> 
> Tell us your nail polish brand/color as well as the color/style of your BV bag.
> 
> Here I am with my Banane Pillow.  I have the Shellac Dark Dahlia and Shellac Silver on for almost 2 full weeks already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974647


coollllllllllll


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I am not 100% sure but I think this is OPI Shiny For Me.

I didn't try to be matchy matchy but it goes well with my Lagoon Iron bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I am not 100% sure but I think this is OPI Shiny For Me.
> 
> I didn't try to be matchy matchy but it goes well with my Lagoon Iron bag.



Love it and it looks great on you too!


----------



## mashedpotato

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3066267
> 
> 
> I am not 100% sure but I think this is OPI Shiny For Me.
> 
> I didn't try to be matchy matchy but it goes well with my Lagoon Iron bag.


Looks pretty fabulous. It looks pretty like a counterpart of the bag.  Nice one.


----------



## Mousse

For all you purplelicious BVettes, I have found the ultimate violet nail polish. It's CNDC's Vinylux weekly polish. The color is Grape Gum #117. Perfectly matches my violet lambskin satchel and my BV sandals.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> For all you purplelicious BVettes, I have found the ultimate violet nail polish. It's CNDC's Vinylux weekly polish. The color is Grape Gum #117. Perfectly matches my violet lambskin satchel and my BV sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079061


You really know how to color block!


----------



## V0N1B2

Is it weird that I love the purple and red together?


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Is it weird that I love the purple and red together?




Heck no. It's a super powerful and feel good color combo. It's not for everyone. I fell in love with the combo years ago from the decor in my favorite study hall at Smith College in Northampton, MA. That room always sent me positive vibes.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Red and purple are meant to be worn together - perfect combo!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I love red and purple. Great combo.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My Ottone Sloane and my charcoal/dusty gold nails


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My Ottone Sloane and my charcoal/dusty gold nails
> View attachment 3120506


beautiful combination!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My Ottone Sloane and my charcoal/dusty gold nails



Beautiful combination. Even your bracelets matches.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> beautiful combination!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful combination. Even your bracelets matches.




Thanks. 

I'm still a rocker at heart [emoji16] hence the skulls and dark charcoal color here and there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm still a rocker at heart [emoji16] hence the skulls and dark charcoal color here and there.



I'm a skull-holic too!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm a skull-holic too!




[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My Ottone Sloane and my charcoal/dusty gold nails




Love your polish color and the Ottone sloane. Ottone is my top BV metallic!


----------



## LuvClassics

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My Ottone Sloane and my charcoal/dusty gold nails
> View attachment 3120506




That combo looks great with your Sloane!


----------



## Kandyroxy

Arizona zip wallet and OPI It's a Piazza Cake


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Kandyroxy said:


> View attachment 3140470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona zip wallet and OPI It's a Piazza Cake




Love it!  Great fall color.


----------



## GoStanford

Kandyroxy said:


> Arizona zip wallet and OPI It's a Piazza Cake



That rusty orange is beautiful.  Did you get henna also?  Pretty!


----------



## Kandyroxy

GoStanford said:


> That rusty orange is beautiful.  Did you get henna also?  Pretty!




Thanks!! I did get the henna at a company picnic : ). Tomorrow I change the polish.  I'll look for a canard maybe since my cosmetic bag should arrive weds!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kandyroxy said:


> Arizona zip wallet and OPI It's a Piazza Cake



Love how rich Arizona looks and a perfect match with your polish. I have always been intrigued with henna art. Will love to try it one day.


----------



## Kandyroxy

Canard!!!  And a week old manicure of OPI Amazon Amazoff


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Kandyroxy said:


> Canard!!!  And a week old manicure of OPI Amazon Amazoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148845




Lovely!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kandyroxy said:


> Canard!!!  And a week old manicure of OPI Amazon Amazoff



perfect match!


----------



## jburgh

Kandyroxy said:


> View attachment 3140470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona zip wallet and OPI It's a Piazza Cake





Kandyroxy said:


> Canard!!!  And a week old manicure of OPI Amazon Amazoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148845



You are really good at matching the colors.  Let me know if you find one for Moon or Peltro!


----------



## lyseiki8

Kandyroxy said:


> Canard!!!  And a week old manicure of OPI Amazon Amazoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148845



Hi - I am eyeing a bag in arizona on the preloved market and would like your opinion.  Is this a SUMMER color OR can I take a chance and use it through fall and winter?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kandyroxy

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi - I am eyeing a bag in arizona on the preloved market and would like your opinion.  Is this a SUMMER color OR can I take a chance and use it through fall and winter?  Thanks a lot!




I'm so sorry I missed this!!  It's pumpkin spice-  totally a late summer- winter color.  I plan to switch to something brighter in the spring.  The same Arizona zip wallet looks to be in the f/w winter sale right now.  Check the sale thread under shopping.  : D


----------



## Kandyroxy

jburgh said:


> You are really good at matching the colors.  Let me know if you find one for Moon or Peltro!




Oh I'm gonna!! ; ). I love a challenge.  May take a specialty finish.


----------



## lyseiki8

Kandyroxy said:


> I'm so sorry I missed this!!  It's pumpkin spice-  totally a late summer- winter color.  I plan to switch to something brighter in the spring.  The same Arizona zip wallet looks to be in the f/w winter sale right now.  Check the sale thread under shopping.  : D


Hi Kandyroxy - Thanks!  Never too late )


----------



## Mousse

I'm bumping up this thread. Morgan Taylor's Stop, Shop and Roll polish is a perfect match for Canard.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Such a coincidence... I happened to take pic of my BV Campana Atlantic with my sunny yellow nails and G-shock...
> View attachment 2996615
> 
> How do you like it?


Absolutely amazing! Love the contrast!
 I do the same yellow mani when i wear exactly the same yellow G shock


----------



## ksuromax

Recently i have found myself considering the bag colour when doing mani, and i tend to coordinate them, sometimes matching, sometimes contrasting, sometimes accenting on one nail, feels like BV bags are taking over me.... lol ... today i am wearing lilac pink to match my mallow cervo


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> I'm bumping up this thread. Morgan Taylor's Stop, Shop and Roll polish is a perfect match for Canard.
> View attachment 3378847


Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> today i am wearing lilac pink to match my mallow cervo



Beautiful shade. Love the sheen.


----------



## H’sKisses

Let’s revive this thread!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Iridescent purple messenger flap with Models Own Purple Blue


----------



## sonyamorris

Haha, great thread! I think I have to repost this picture here.
Elephant Cervo, Canard wallet and Kiko Power Pro 35


----------



## H’sKisses

sonyamorris said:


> Haha, great thread! I think I have to repost this picture here.
> Elephant Cervo, Canard wallet and Kiko Power Pro 35



OR we can say Canard polish! That’s a great match!

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji1387][emoji1387][emoji1387]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Elephant Cervo, Canard wallet and Kiko Power Pro 35



Perfect match!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Iridescent purple messenger flap with Models Own Purple Blue



Gorgeous nails with beautiful bag. You've got me motivated to paint but first, need to find something for Canard.


----------



## H’sKisses

Wearing a thermal polish that’s the same shade of grey as NLG in it’s cold state, but since it’s still warm here it’s silvery grey instead. Oh, well. Maybe I’ll just dip my hand in iced water. [emoji23][emoji1387]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Wearing a thermal polish that’s the same shade of grey as NLG



Very beautiful mani. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Not the best pic. Canard Bella in the background.


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic. Canard Bella in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219536



Pretty blue! Reminds me of Zoya Caitlin... hmmm. I need to dig that one out and do a mani with it. I love that color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Oh, Zoya Caitlin is beautiful. I thought it leans more lavender? Can't recall offhand.

This teal is by A-England, my favourite indie (of sorts) brand. Consistent good quality and I like that there is a story behind each collection. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, Zoya Caitlin is beautiful. I thought it leans more lavender? Can't recall offhand.
> 
> This teal is by A-England, my favourite indie (of sorts) brand. Consistent good quality and I like that there is a story behind each collection.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app



Teal? It’s showing blue-ish on my screen! 

I do love A England as well! The formula doesn’t last very long on my nails, but they apply like warm butter and are very pigmented... I only have a few but St. George, Dragon and Tristam are my favorites!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Teal? It’s showing blue-ish on my screen!
> 
> I only have a few but St. George, Dragon and Tristam are my favorites!



Teal is notoriously hard to photograph and always looks different on screen. This color (Galahad) is exactly like BV Canard, teal indoors and blue under sunlight.

I've quite a lot from A-England, right from when Adina first started the brand. Avalon is my all time favourite, in addition to yours.


----------



## H’sKisses

Still hanging out with Greg today. It’s gotten chilly here so my thermal polish has turned a darker grey vs the silver it was a few days ago.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Still hanging out with Greg today.



I love a good gray polish. Some of my old thermals had stopped changing colors. Hope it is not the same case for you.


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love a good gray polish. Some of my old thermals had stopped changing colors. Hope it is not the same case for you.



So far, the ones I have are ok...


----------



## H’sKisses

Ossidato Rame with OPI Warm and Fozzie from The Muppets Collection


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ossidato Rame with OPI Warm and Fozzie from The Muppets Collection
> 
> View attachment 4228986


Love it!!


----------



## H’sKisses

southernbelle43 said:


> Love it!!



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ossidato Rame with OPI



Perfect match!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect match!



It took a while to find it! I kept searching through my oranges, I didn’t think to look through my browns! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It took a while to find it! I kept searching through my oranges, I didn’t think to look through my browns! [emoji4]


I totally understand. I used to be searching all over till I swatched them all on swatch sticks... which reminds me that I need to tidy my swatch sticks since almost half had gone to new homes.


----------



## H’sKisses

I have them on the swatch wheels


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ossidato Rame with OPI Warm and Fozzie from The Muppets Collection
> 
> View attachment 4228986



I love this!


----------



## sngsk

Matching my Turbolence Origami tote with my Chanel le vernis polish in Taboo [emoji173]


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> I love this!



Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Matching my Turbolence Origami tote with my Chanel le vernis polish in Taboo [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229299



Beautiful! Love Taboo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Matching my Turbolence Origami tote with my Chanel le vernis polish in Taboo



Taboo is one of my favourites. Wonderful match with Turbolence.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ossidato Rame with OPI Warm and Fozzie from The Muppets Collection
> 
> View attachment 4228986





sngsk said:


> Matching my Turbolence Origami tote with my Chanel le vernis polish in Taboo [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229299


oh, Ladies, you rock!!!


----------



## sonyamorris

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ossidato Rame with OPI Warm and Fozzie from The Muppets Collection
> 
> View attachment 4228986


That’s great. Really love it!


----------



## H’sKisses

sonyamorris said:


> That’s great. Really love it!



Thank you! I


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Picture Polish Denim (yep, that is the name of the polish) with Cervo Loop in Denim.


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Yara to match baseball hobo today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Yara to match baseball hobo



Love the gold within the green. Great match!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the gold within the green. Great match!



Thanks!


----------



## dolali

China Red and "Caliente" from Kiarasky, which came out a bit more orangey.


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> China Red and "Caliente" from Kiarasky, which came out a bit more orangey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417532
> View attachment 4417533


love all!! 
great TO DO list!  
ring twin


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dolali said:


> China Red]



I love your task list, ring, bag and those fiery red nails! [emoji173]


----------



## dolali

Back to manicures and BVs.  Although this nail polish color is more 'grayish' IRL, it looks like a good match for Petrol Blue.  I am VERY partial to the TM era weave (white thread is NOT part of the bag)


----------



## H’sKisses

Resurrecting this old thread with one of the few BVs I have left.
Zoya Chita with Billiard baseball hobo


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Resurrecting this old thread with one of the few BVs I have left.
> Zoya Chita with Billiard baseball hobo


Love this thread!  And love the green


----------



## IntheOcean

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Resurrecting this old thread with one of the few BVs I have left.
> Zoya Chita with Billiard baseball hobo


Gorgeous!


----------



## H’sKisses

jbags07 said:


> Love this thread!  And love the green





IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Euclase

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Resurrecting this old thread with one of the few BVs I have left.
> Zoya Chita with Billiard baseball hobo


 Yes please!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Chita with Billiard baseball hobo


Love a good green, bag and polish alike.


----------



## H’sKisses

My beloved Ottone mini Cabat and Zoya in I think Godiva? Or maybe it’s Tomoko? I forgot to check the bottle for the name/color.


----------



## Euclase

Taupeless Beach by OPI with Quetsche Chain Knot.


----------

